# Buck Pen Size



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Even though I will be waiting to get a buck until I have had some more experience, while we have our fence guys out we will be building the buck pen. I have some questions:

What is the minimum pen size for two Nigerian bucks?
Is five foot fence tall enough?
And will hog wire and a stand off electric wire on both sides of the fence work to prohibit breeding through the fence?


----------



## WhiteFeatherFarms (Jun 29, 2017)

I would say the pen size kind of depends on a few things...Is it grass, dry lot, or wooded? You’ll need to make sure they have plenty to do, in my limited experience, a bored goat can & will get through any fence!! That definitely sounds adequate to me, my vet compared goats to teenagers, sneaky & where there’s a will there’s a way!! Good luck!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

WhiteFeatherFarms said:


> I would say the pen size kind of depends on a few things...Is it grass, dry lot, or wooded? You'll need to make sure they have plenty to do, in my limited experience, a bored goat can & will get through any fence!! That definitely sounds adequate to me, my vet compared goats to teenagers, sneaky & where there's a will there's a way!! Good luck!


Haha that so true :goatkiss:. The spot I have is wooded. I figured the best way of keeping them in would be toys.


----------

